
Dictozo – Stop Forgetting English Words - aarvy
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dictozo-stop-forgetting-e/amjldpjobjpiflbdejcidlkmhllhnnnm
======
aarvy
Dictozo helps you memorising English words by highlighting them along with
their definitions or translations in webpages. It is tough to remember or
retain the meaning of a English word you searched some time ago. You have to
search the same word again when you see it again and the cycle goes on. Now we
have a solution to your problem.

DICTOZO lets you save definitions and translations of English words, and
displays them on every next occurrence on web-pages. It saves your time that
you put, while looking for the same word again and again; also enhances your
vocabulary.

New Features added:

\- Custom Word Replace \- Voting the definitions \- Fast Scanning webpage \-
Export list to CSV from dashboard

